# Arovax SmartHide



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Arovax SmartHide*

http://www.smarthide.com

Arovax SmartHide is a perfect solution for the biggest online problem — Complete Anonymity.
This unique program will keep your IP address (and your identity) hidden; secure all the protocols on your PC (E-mail, Web-browsing, Instant Messaging, P2P, etc); provide full encryption of your traffic while working in Internet, and a lot more.

*What is Arovax SmartHide?*

Arovax SmartHide � is a brand new and unique development in the sphere of Web anonymity, traffic encryption, traffic compression and full identity protection by Arovax Company. From now on, all internet users can become invisible with just one button click!

Being extremely user-friendly, Arovax SmartHide secures the data you send over Internet. You also get compression of all your traffic, so you can pay less to your internet providers!

This new product is so effective that you can forget about proxies, socks, VPNs, SSH tunnels and other means of identity protection. Arovax SmartHide will encrypt all your internet traffic, compress it and secure all your internet protocols. Practically Everything can be secured with Arovax SmartHide: Web, E-mail, MSN, Yahoo messenger, icq, IRC, Games, P2P, etc. making your real identity hidden.

Just ONE button click � and you are completely protected!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

This is a Beta release, and not available for general download.

There's also some question as to the true efficacy of any proxy service, and the claims of "total anonymity".


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is just a proxy server by another name.  I suspect once they have the Guinea Pigs test it, they'll price it. However, there's no magic here.

Look at the connection diagram here, sure looks like a proxy server to me: http://www.smarthide.com/how_it_works.php


----------

